

Germany Threatens Europe With `Deflationary Spiral' - jakarta
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2010-10-05/soros-says-germany-s-policies-threaten-europe-with-deflationary-spiral-.html

======
wtracy
Well, Germany knows what hyperinflation is like, so I'm not too surprised to
see this.

